# San Francisco Opera FREE Streaming July 2021



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

https://sfopera.com/about-us/press-room/press-releases/Streaming-July-2021/

Four operas are presented:

*Jenufa* by Leos Janaceck - July 10/11









*Les Troyens * by Hector Berlioz - July 17/18









*Elektra* by Richard Strauss - July 24/25









*Luisa Miller* by Giuseppe Verdi - July 31/August 1


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Goerke should be amazing as Elektra!


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Goerke should be amazing as Elektra!


I hope you listen to it! 
M


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Last night I watched a good bit of Les Troyens. It was a gorgeous production! It is too much of an opera BUT it has some of the most beautiful music I've have ever heard sprinkled throughout. I especially love the ensemble pieces , duets and choruses. The principal singers were all top notch, but Jessye Norman's Cassandra is a hard act to follow. Both mezzos were attractive, good actors with fine voices, but mezzos who don't use chest registers get little red check marks from me. The standout performance for me was a lyric tenor who had only one solo in the middle of the opera and he had the longest hair of the male leads. His voice and singing of that gorgeous aria was amazing. It streams till 10pm today.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Last night I watched a good bit of Les Troyens. It was a gorgeous production! It is too much of an opera BUT it has some of the most beautiful music I've have ever heard sprinkled throughout. I especially love the ensemble pieces , duets and choruses. The principal singers were all top notch, but Jessye Norman's Cassandra is a hard act to follow. Both mezzos were attractive, good actors with fine voices, but mezzos who don't use chest registers get little red check marks from me. The standout performance for me was a lyric tenor who had only one solo in the middle of the opera and he had the longest hair of the male leads. His voice and singing of that gorgeous aria was amazing. It streams till 10pm today.


I LOVE *Les Troyens*, one of my favourite operas, but then I'm a Berlioz nut.

There are two tenor arias which are sung by secondary characters. Iopas's aria in Act IV, _Oh blonde Cérès_ and the haunting ballad, sung at the beginning of Act V by the sailor, Hylas. It's all he does in the whole opera, but it's a wonderful moment.

Who was singing the main roles, by the way? There's an audio only recording from the Met, under Levine, in which Debotah Voigt is a superb Cassandre and Lorraine Hunt Lieberson a wonderfully moving Didon. It was her last role at the Met before she died.

My favoutite Didon is Janet Baker, followed by Hunt Lieberson and Shirley Verrett, who is unfortunately saddled with Prêtre's unsympathetic conducting.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Tsaraslondon said:


> I LOVE *Les Troyens*, one of my favourite operas, but then I'm a Berlioz nut.
> 
> There are two tenor arias which are sung by secondary characters. Iopas's aria in Act IV, _Oh blonde Cérès_ and the haunting ballad, sung at the beginning of Act V by the sailor, Hylas. It's all he does in the whole opera, but it's a wonderful moment.
> 
> ...


Anna Caterina Antonacci sang Cassandre, Susan Graham sang Didon as she had done everywhere.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

SF Troyens...

The good...
Donald Runnicles
Anna Caterina Antonacci
Susan Graham

The better than I expected...
Bryan Hymel

The so-so...
The sets
Generic 19th century costuming
The overall staging ... definitely a case of less would have been more.

The WTF?...
That 'horse'
Whatever was supposed to be happening during the Royal Hunt & Storm
Whatever the 'winged' character was intended to be at the end of Act 4.

The magic that wasn't *quite* there...
Act 4 quintet, septet & Nuit d'Ivresse


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I watched Elektra today. The cast was all very strong and good actors. I would love to see Goerke as Elektra live. Her voice sounded enormous and she was a powerful actor. Just not in this production please. The sets were lovely but completely distracted me and kept me from believing this was the powerful Greek myth. I hated the production so much. Has Goerke really packed on the pounds or was it just the ugly clothes that made her look enormous? I don't remember her being so massive in the Met Ring, where she looked lovely. The Chrysothemis looked a lot lke Rysenek. Who was the queen in white supposed to be. Confused me. I must confess, it is hard to buy anyone completely as Elektra after seeing Nilsson at the end of her career after Wieland Wagner coached her. It was unreal.


----------

